# برنامج لتحويل الإحداثيات



## عدنان ابراهيم (23 يوليو 2006)

يقوم البرنامج بتحويل الاحداثيات من النظام الجغرافي الى النظام المتري والعكس 
ويقوم كذلك بتحويل الاحداثيات حسب المساقط والمراجع الافقية​ 

حمل الملف من المرفقات 
فك ضغط الملفات الثلاثه في ملف واحداستخدم البرنامج

1.zip
2.zip​ 3.zip​


----------



## رحال777 (23 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لو تفضلتم أخي الكريم بشرح بسيط لطريقة عمل البرنامج
وشكرا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (23 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا
عمل رائع وننتظر المزيد من عضو اروع


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (23 يوليو 2006)

الاستاذ عمرو 
اشكرك على هذا الإطراء الطيف من مشرف رائع 

الاستاذ رحال 777
سأقدم شرح للبرنامج قريباً انشاء الله


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (25 يوليو 2006)

لو سمحت البرنامج ما فتحش عندى 
ياريت ايه البرامج المساعدة
الف شكر


----------



## nemnem4ever1 (25 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (25 يوليو 2006)

الاستاذ ENGRJAMAL74
اولاً يجب عليك تحميل الملفات الثلاثه من الموقع وفك الضغط عنها جميعاً ( الملفات الثلاثه ) في ملف واحد وياليت يكون اسم الملف GEOCALC 
بهذا تكون قد قطعت نصف المشوار
البرنامج لا يحتاج الى INSTALL بل كل ما عليك هو النقر المزدوج على ايقونة بإسم GEOCALC 
( ويرمزلها بالكره الارضيه ) 
وبهذا يكون البرنامج شغال معاك .

وما عليك بعد ذلك الا ان تدخل الاحداثيات وللمعلومية في حالة الاحداثيات الجغرافية ( درجه ثانية دقيقة ) لا تستخدم رموز الدرجه والثانيه والدقيقة فقط قم بوضع مسافة بينها فقط.

مثال : عند كتابه الاحداثية الالية:
latitud: 29° 30' 56.7" N
Longitude: 39° 49' 21.1" E
تكتفي بكتابتها كالتالي:
latitud: 29 30 56.7
Longitude: 39 49 21.1 

ومن ثم تجري عملية التحويل


----------



## jameelonazi (27 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]*الله يعطيك الف شكر*[/frame]


----------



## jameelonazi (27 يوليو 2006)

بس وشلون الطريقه

وهل البرنامج يحتاج [glow="ff0000"]تسجيل [/glow]


----------



## ايمن محمد عثمان (27 يوليو 2006)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه

وجزاك الله والقائمين على الموقع كل الخير


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (27 يوليو 2006)

الأخوة الكرام البرنامج لا يحتاج تسجيل يحتاج فقط الى دبل كليك على ايقونة البرنامج ويشتغل معاك 

اذا كان هناك استفسارات لا تتردد


----------



## YASIR1977 (29 يوليو 2006)

*وفقكم الله*

وفقكم الله


----------



## omer gimish (1 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## احمد المقدم (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## Dr. usama (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_anas (4 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="11 70"][grade="ff4500 4b0082 0000ff 000000 F4a460"]جزاك الله كل خير [/grade][/frame]


----------



## eng 2010 (6 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nabil2005 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

البرنامج جيد و سهل الاستخدام
بارك الله بك


----------



## akato (10 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
تم التحميل


----------



## muhjm (10 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو المساعدة(GIS 9.1 )
كيف استطيع ربط table excel بعد تحويله الdbt بarccatalog علما ان هذا الجدول يحتوي على مواقع قرى (درجة دقيقة ثانية) مع اسمائها على خارط تحتوي على مواقع قرى مسقطة مسبقا (اي ارغب بتسقيط قرى اضافية لنفس المنطقة)................مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## shereo (12 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
وفقكم الله


----------



## Survey (16 سبتمبر 2006)

muhjm قال:


> ارجو المساعدة(GIS 9.1 )
> كيف استطيع ربط table excel بعد تحويله الdbt بarccatalog علما ان هذا الجدول يحتوي على مواقع قرى (درجة دقيقة ثانية) مع اسمائها على خارط تحتوي على مواقع قرى مسقطة مسبقا (اي ارغب بتسقيط قرى اضافية لنفس المنطقة)................مع الشكر الجزيل



أخي الكريم muhjm
أولاً إنشئ عامودان في برنامج الإكسل بحيث الأول X والآخر Y
بحيث تسجل فيها الإحداثيات على هيئة* dd.ddddddd
وتكون بالمعادلة التالية:
= ((ss/60)+mm)/60)+dd
:81: 
علما بأن :
dd = الدرجات
mm = الدقائق
ss = الثوان

لأن Arc-GIS لا يتعامل:79: إلا من هذه النوعية من الإحداثيات....

آمل أن أكون حللت الإشكالية التي واجهتك،،:77: 
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## muhjm (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي (survey ) على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ عدنان ابراهيم المحترم 
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك .
فقد قمت بفك الملفات الثلاث وجمعتها في فولدر واحد ونقرت دبل كلك على الكوكل وظهر لي جدول التغيير ووضعت القراءه بالنظام الجغرافي لغرض تحويلها الى النظام المتري ووجدت عدة انظمه في جانبي البرنامج الايمن والايسر ارجوا ان تشرح لي هذه الانظمه والاوبشنات الموجوده في البرنامج لكي تتم الاستفاده منه على الوجه الامثل واكرر شكري واحترامي لك وكذلك هل ان هذا البرنامج يمكن تحديثه مستقبلا والرابط الذي يمكن استخدامه لهذا الغرض والسلام عليكم .


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (22 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخى الفاضل على البرنامج الرائع وجارى التحميل


----------



## dhk71 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج الرائع.


----------



## نورا نور (1 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا أخي على هذا البرنامج الهام


----------



## يقظان القيسي (2 أكتوبر 2006)

Thank you
Yagdan
Iraq


----------



## صلاح المسلاتى (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك 
ولكن عند فك الملفات ووضعها في ملف واح لم اجد ملف لتحميل هذا البرنمج


----------



## السيد العدل (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## shrek (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## keilani (19 أكتوبر 2006)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه
جزاك الله خيرا
مشكووووووووووووور على هدا العمل


----------



## صقر مأرب (19 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج اخي العزيز ولكن عندي استفسار حول الاحداثيات العالميه التي تظهر على شاشة ال(gps)حيث تظهر بالدرجات في الشرقيات اوالعكس فهل يمكن تحويلها الي احداثيات مساحيه (e,n) كما هي التي نعمل بها في اعمال الرفع المساحي الافتراضي للطرق بحيث يمكن الربط بينهما ارجوا الافاده من لديه مع تقديري ]


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم 
اولاً قد أكون تأخرت بالرد عليك
ثانياً بالنسبة للإستفسار اود أشير اليك بأن سؤالك لم يكن واضح لي بدرجه كافيه ولكن سأجتهد في الرد
1- جهاز GPS يحتوي على نظم احداثيات كثيره يمكنك التحويل فيما بينه حسب الآليه الخاصة بجهازك
2- بالنسبة للإحداثيات الافتراضية (المحلية-local) يمكن عمل ذلك زكل ما عليك هو تحديد الفروقات بين النظام العالمي والنظام المحلي ومن ثم حفظها في الجهاز لكي يأخذها الجهاز في الحسبان عند اخذ او توقيع الارصاد . ويمكن القول أنه يجب عليك عمل نظام احداثيات خاص بالموقع


وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## 22مجدي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام احمد (12 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## tomohdi (20 نوفمبر 2006)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## yga (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*مشكور أخى الكريم*


----------



## دعيج (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً لك أخي على الموضوع..............


----------



## محمود شحادة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا البرنامج وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mzs_953 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

لا تكفى كلمة الشكر 
لك الف تحية
برجاء تقبل تحياتى


----------



## NASSER_ENG (30 نوفمبر 2006)

تمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق و تقدم اخوكم فى الله ناصر موسى


----------



## المهر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## badreco_73 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى على البرنامج


----------



## METALLICA (8 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي علي هذة المعلومة المفيدة . وشكرآ


----------



## maayyad (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جداً جداً ...


----------



## المهندسة مروة محمد (14 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## haith (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا رائع


----------



## ashraf kamel (17 ديسمبر 2006)

:28: جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس طموح (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الصراحة انها برامج جميلة ... وقبل ايام كان هناك احد المهندسين يطلب معرفة كيفية التحويل وبكذا راح احمل البرامج وافيده .. فجزاكم الله كل خير ،،


----------



## mohammed_nasser (30 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed_nasser (30 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hafid_firas (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو ماجد (7 يناير 2007)

شكراَ جزيلاَ أخي الكريم وأدامك الله ذخراً


----------



## أشرف عمر (13 يناير 2007)

شكرا أخوى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أبو ماجد (13 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (14 يناير 2007)

اشكر جميع الذين ردو على هذا الموضوع واتمنى لهم الفائدة من البرنامج وإذا كان لاحدهم اي استفسار اتمنى الا يتردد في طرح استفساره كما أود التقدم للقائمين على هذا الموقع بالشكر الجزيل على مايبذلونه لتوصيل المعلومات الى الاخرين


وتقبلو فائق تقديري واحترامي​

المهندس عدنان ابراهيم​


----------



## عثمان فاضل (14 يناير 2007)

ارجوا المساعده حول طريقة تشغيل هذا البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## MOTAZ73 (19 يناير 2007)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (22 يناير 2007)

الاستاذ عثمان قد اوردتهذه المعلومه في مشارركة سابقة ولم اتردد في سردها مره أخرى لتعم الفائدة



> اولاً يجب عليك تحميل الملفات الثلاثه من الموقع وفك الضغط عنها جميعاً ( الملفات الثلاثه ) في ملف واحد وياليت يكون اسم الملف GEOCALC
> بهذا تكون قد قطعت نصف المشوار
> البرنامج لا يحتاج الى INSTALL بل كل ما عليك هو النقر المزدوج على ايقونة بإسم GEOCALC
> ( ويرمزلها بالكره الارضيه )
> ...


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (22 يناير 2007)

> الأخوة الكرام البرنامج لا يحتاج تسجيل يحتاج فقط الى دبل كليك على ايقونة البرنامج ويشتغل معاك
> 
> اذا كان هناك استفسارات لا تتردد



اتمنى ان تكون المعلومة واضحة


----------



## tomohdi (26 يناير 2007)

Hi ,thanssssssssssssss aloat but i need to convert UTM cordinat to KTM cordinat system plz if you know software that can do this plzzzzzzzzzzzz help me.


----------



## مكاوي (26 يناير 2007)

الاخ عدنان ابراهيم لكن لو عندي احداثيات جغرافية (درجة دقيقة وجزء من الدقيقة )اي 50.592 26 
فقط هل يقوم بتحويلها البرنامج ام تحتاج الي معالجة ارجو الايضاح 
تحياتي


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (29 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا بس عايزين نعرف طريقة عمل البرنامج


----------



## أبوالمعتز (29 يناير 2007)

*أخي الفاضل مشكوووووووور على البرنامج المفيد*

لو تكرمت نريد شرح مفصل لكيفية أستخدام البرنامج وبالأخص في حالة إذا كان عندي الأف من نقط الأحداثيات وأريد أحولها كلها مش كل نقطة على حدى.


عدنان ابراهيم قال:


> يقوم البرنامج بتحويل الاحداثيات من النظام الجغرافي الى النظام المتري والعكس
> ويقوم كذلك بتحويل الاحداثيات حسب المساقط والمراجع الافقية​
> 
> حمل الملف من المرفقات
> فك ضغط الملفات الثلاثه في ملف واحداستخدم البرنامج


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ HOMOHID البرنامج يحول الاحداثيات الي العديد من الصيغ يمكنك البحث في البرنامج عن الصيغة التي تريد التحويل اليها 

الاخ مكاوي 
البرنامج باستطاعته تحويل الاحداثيات الجغرافية (درجة دقيقة وجزء من الدقيقة ) الى الاحداثيات المترية 
كل الي عليك تروح في شريط الادوات ل OPTIONS وتختار output geodetic formats بعدها تختار شكل الاحداثيات الي عندك DD MM N

الاخ أحمد عبد التواب 
يمكنك من الاطلاع على ذلك من Help الموجوده في البرنامج وستجد كل ما تريده 

الاخ ابو المعتز 
اعدك بأنني سأتكلم عن ذلك بالتفصيل وبصوره سريعه
عليك حفظ ملف الاحداثيات على شكل ملف نصي بإمتداد pts .* ومن ثم تحويله 

اتمنى للجميع الفائده 

عدنان ابراهيم


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (31 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ عدنان


----------



## عبدالخالق الجنيدي (3 فبراير 2007)

الاخ / عدنان ابراهيم حفظه الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

ارجوا التكرم باعطائي الموقع لتنزيل البرنامج منه ولكم جزيل الشكر،


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (4 فبراير 2007)

الاخ عبد الخالق 
قد قمت برفع البرنامج على سيرفر الموقع 
واذا كنت تريد موقع البرنامج فأنا التمس منك العذر لأنه غير متوفر لدي


----------



## عبدالقوى (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالمعتز (4 فبراير 2007)

*مشكووووووووور على الرد*

الأخ الفاضل أرجو بسرعة الشرح لبرنامج تحويل الأحداثيات نظرا للحاجة الضرورية لذلك


عدنان ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ HOMOHID البرنامج يحول الاحداثيات الي العديد من الصيغ يمكنك البحث في البرنامج عن الصيغة التي تريد التحويل اليها
> 
> الاخ مكاوي
> ...


----------



## م شاكر (6 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله ألف خير وعافيه وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم

م شاكر


----------



## م شاكر (6 فبراير 2007)

الأخ / عدنان
هناك برنامج يدعي Global Mapper 8.01
هل لك أن توفره لنا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالمعتز (7 فبراير 2007)

*أخي العزيز مشكورررررر على ردك*

الأخ / عدنان أبراهيم 

كنت أسال عن كيفية تحويل الملف إلى pts رجاء توضيح هذا الجانب بالتفصيل 
والف شكر على ردودك لنا وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


أبوالمعتز قال:


> الأخ الفاضل أرجو بسرعة الشرح لبرنامج تحويل الأحداثيات نظرا للحاجة الضرورية لذلك


----------



## عبدالخالق الجنيدي (7 فبراير 2007)

الاخ / عدنان ابراهيم حفظه الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالخالق الجنيدي (7 فبراير 2007)

الاخ / عدنان ابراهيم حفظه الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالخالق الجنيدي (7 فبراير 2007)

الاخ / عدنان ابراهيم حفظه الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zaen (13 فبراير 2007)

( يسلموا )هي كلمة مختصرة لمجموعة من العباراتـ ..


يـ : يعطيكـ العافيـة

ـسـ : سلمت أناملكـ .. سلمت يمناكـ .. 

لـ : لكـ حبي و تقديري .. لكـ ودي و تحيتي ..

ـمـ : منور أهلا و سهلاً 

ـو : والله نشكركـ


----------



## اسود الليل (14 فبراير 2007)

_الله يعطيك العافية يا عدنان والله يوفقك ونولك الى في مرادك_
_وننتظر منك الكثير_
_ولا تبخل علينا من جديدك_
_يسلمو_


----------



## mohwag299 (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## zaen (22 فبراير 2007)

يسلموووووووووا


----------



## seleem3 (23 فبراير 2007)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (24 فبراير 2007)

اخواني الأعضاء 
اولاً اشكركم على الأطراء 
ثانياً اود التوضيح ان البرنامج يحتوي على ملف مساعده Help قد تجدون فيه كل شي عن البرنامج واتوقع ان البرنامج من انتاج شركة Blue Marble Geographics وقد تجدون الاصدار الاخير في موقع الشركة المصنعه وهو يحتاج الى تسجيل 


اخوكم 
عدنان ابراهيم


----------



## مفتاح العريبى (2 مارس 2007)

احييك ووألف مرحبا


----------



## albsqlony (6 مارس 2007)

شكراً لك أيها الزميل العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمأخوذه من الواقع العملي. جزاك الله خيراً.:1:
محمود البسقلونى


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (6 مارس 2007)

احييكم جميعاً واشكركم واتمنى لكم الفائدة

اخوكم عدنان ابراهيم


----------



## أبوالجوري (7 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا البرنامج


----------



## حسام الدين عمر 2 (7 مارس 2007)

يا اخى مشكوووور الجد الواضح ونفع الله بيك


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (14 مارس 2007)

ولد................................


----------



## asd85 (14 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

ماشاء الله وفقكم الله لما هو خير


----------



## zm_zoom67 (15 مارس 2007)

رجاءا اطلب مساعدتكم لم تفتح المواقع الثلاث ولم تتم اي عملية تحميل


----------



## asd85 (21 مارس 2007)

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااموز


----------



## بومهند (23 مارس 2007)

شكراًَ جزيلا لقبولكم عضويتنا بهذا اليوم المبارك وهو يوم الجمعه أعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى جميع المسلمين بخير ونتمنى لجميع الأعضاء التوفيق والنجاح لخدمة العلم والله يحفظكم جميعاًَ ....

أخوكم بو مهند
مع الســـــلامة


----------



## يقظان القيسي (23 مارس 2007)

Thank you veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery much


----------



## ابو احمد كريم (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا للاخ الفاضل عدنان ابراهيم على الجهد وانمنا المزيد


----------



## نهاركم طيب (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا على البنامج الجميييييل


----------



## ميثم العنزي (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## altaib (29 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخويه على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## احمد عبداللة (4 أبريل 2007)

[الاخ عدنان اود ان اسالك سوال وهذا السوال اود ان اسال جميع العاملين فى هذا المجال لدى جهازgps وهذا الجهاز استعمل علية نظامان النظام الاول هو نظام utm والثانى هو النظام الجغرافى 
كيف استطيع عن طريق هذا البرنامج الرائع التحويل من هذة الانظمة الى local الداخلى لمصر 
ومثال من هذة الاحداثيات قد قمت برصدها بالجهاز على نظام utm هى كالاتى
E 402209
N3366586 مع العلم ان الاحداثى الداخلى لهذة المنطقة هو x707568.285
y 865235.36 
فما الخطوات التى اقوم بها على البرنامج لكى اصل الى الاحداثيات الداخلية الموضحة فى الاعلى 
وان كان هناكقانون او اى برنامج اخر استطيع ان استعملة فباللة عليك اخبرونى بة


----------



## خديجة2007 (6 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم عباده


----------



## رضا خيواني (10 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد2006 (12 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (14 أبريل 2007)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## المنار (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## YASIR1977 (15 أبريل 2007)

الاخ احمد عبد الله 
سؤالك غامض بعض الشئ 
اولا -لايوجد توافق بالدقه بين الاحداثيات الداخليه والاحداثيات العالميه التي ذكرتها
ثانيا -اذا كنت تريد التحويل بين نضامين (2D) فيجب ان يكون لديك نقطتين على الاقل معومه احداثياتها بالنضامين
وهناك طريقه اخرى لاكن دقتها واطئه ( نفس دقه الجي بي اس) وهي بالوقوف على النقطه المعلومه بالنضام الداخلي ورصدها بواسطة الجي بي اس ثم نستخرج الفرق في x ,y اي dx ,dy بين القياسين
وبعدها نجمع هذا الفرق جبريا مع FALSE EAST و FALSE NORTH من داخل الجي بي اس
ثم نضيف الفرق بين الشمال الحقيقي والشمال الداخلي الى المتغير FALSE NORTH من داخل الجي بي اس ايضا وبعدها تلاحظ ان الجهاز بدء يقرا الاحداثيات الداخليه تبعك ولكن بدقه متر او اكثر
وشكرا


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

*مساحة*

ارجو افادتى بامكانية الرفع بالاحداثيات


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

طرق عمل ميزانية شبكية للطرق


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووورين


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

اللة يعطيقوا العافية


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

ارجو الرد على هذة الاسئلة


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

مهى طرق الاعداد المساحى للطرق


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

هل يمكن حساب الاحداثيات بدون اجهزة الكترونية


----------



## مروان838 (18 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للك ياخى الكريم على هذا المجهود وارجوا من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صلاح المسلاتى (20 أبريل 2007)

صلاح المسلاتي 
اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## صلاح المسلاتى (20 أبريل 2007)

صلاح المسلاتي 
بارك الله فيك على البرنامج


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا الغالي


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (23 أبريل 2007)

اشكر جميع الأخوان على ردودهم القيمه


----------



## سمير النافري (23 أبريل 2007)

ممكن حد يدلني على طرق تصميم الطرق المرافقة


----------



## حاتم المختار (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خيرا برنامج ممتاز ومفيد


----------



## حسام الدين سعد (1 مايو 2007)

عند الضغط على ايقونة Geocalc تظهر رسالة خطأ فى المسار
ارجو من سيادتكم بيان سبب هذه المشكلة وكيفية علاجها
ولكم جذيل الشكر


----------



## cath000d (6 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (6 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وبحق انني استفدت منه


----------



## زيزينيا11 (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## s.m.s (16 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي عدنان على هذا البرنامج وقد قمت بعمل جميع الخطوات التي ذكرتها ولكن في النتيجة تظهر لي العبارة التالية عند محاولتي لتشغيل البرنامج ارجو المياعدة
the path D\:\ تحويلا\ GEOCalC\ geocalc.exe.is invalid


----------



## مهندس مكة (17 مايو 2007)

لله يعيطك العافية


----------



## فتحي عمر الوادي (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك يا أخ عدنان على هذا البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## s.m.s (17 مايو 2007)

ارجو الاجابة عند تشغيل الايقونة تظهر لي عبارة خطأ في المسار


----------



## مكاوي (18 مايو 2007)

اخوي عدنان ابراهيم الله يعطيك العافيه علي اهتمامك وجهدك الواضح 
ولكن بثقل عليك ارجو ان تتحملني ........... اطلب طريقه فتح البرنامج في ملف واحد اتمني الرد باقرب فرصه .............
ومشكوووووووووووووووور عيوني


----------



## الحسون المدني (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي.


----------



## hsnagha (5 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ عدنان
وأشكرك على هذا البرنامج
والله انني كنت أبحث عن برنامج مثل هذا من مدة
وأخيرا وجدت ضالتي
فألف ألف شكر


----------



## الان جلال (6 يونيو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا البرنامج وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamedalmsah (7 سبتمبر 2007)

لك كل الشكر والاحترام والعرفان بالجميل


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر لكل الأخوان
والشكر موصول الى ادارة الموقع
الاخ مكاوي :
طريقة فتح الملفات في ملف واحد كالتالي
اعمل ملف جديد على سطح المكتب وسمه كما تريد
حمل الثلاث ملفات من الموقع
قم بفك الضغط عن الملف الاول = امل له تصدي الى الملف الموجود على سطح المكتب
قم بعمل نفس الطريقة لباقي الملفات 
يعني انه يجب عليك تفريغ محتويات الملفات المضغوطة في مجلد واحد


----------



## عمو تامر (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا صديقى*

بس سؤال رخم :3: 

ازاى البرنامج ده بيشتغل 
طبعا انا قرأت طريقه تشغيله 
بس يا ريت توضح اكثر 
اخوك فى الله 
:30: تامر :30:


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

أطلب من أخوتي شرح عن كيفية العمل على التوتل ستيشن


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

كذالك أطلب منهم كيفية أستخدام الثيودولايت في عمليات التسقيط للمنشات


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

أني مهندس مساحة


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

احتاج طريقة بسيطة لشاقولية الأعمدة هل من الممكن


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مرحبا أصدقائي


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

أطلب من الأخوه كيفية العمل على جهاز الجي بي أس


----------



## albraa (10 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (11 سبتمبر 2007)

عمل رائع وننتظر المزيد من عضو اروع


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا.... عمل مميز


----------



## mohamedalmsah (15 سبتمبر 2007)

سمير حسن الآسدي قال:


> احتاج طريقة بسيطة لشاقولية الأعمدة هل من الممكن



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يمكن التأكد من رآسية الاعمدة بطريقتين:- (الاولي بسيطة ويدويا )هي عمل مداد خشبي بالنهاية العلوية للعامود وربط خيط شاغول ذو ثقل مناسب وقياس المسافة بين الخيط المثبت جيداُ وبين التجليدعلي مسافات بينية متساوية بين العمود والخيط الحر المتدلي بثقله وتكرر علي الجانب الاخر. و(الطريقة الثانية) وهي الدقيقة تتم بواسطة التوتال اشتيسن او التيودوليت وتتم كالاتي:- نقف بالجهاز علي مسافة مناسبة ونضع علامة تسامت اسفل الجهاز ونوجة المنظار الي نقطة اسفل العامود المطلوب التاكد من راسيته وليكن ركن من اركانه ثم نرفع المنظار ونضع علامة اعلي العمود ثم نصنع زاوية قدرها 90 درجة من وضع التوجيه الاول ونضع نقطة علي مسافة مناسبة ونحتلها بالجهاز ونوجه المنظار الي النقطة اسفل العمود ويتم رفع المنظار الي اعلي فاذا حصلنا علي نفس النقطة العلوية كان العمود راسي تماما واذا لم نحصل علي هذه النتيجة كان العمود به ميل واتجاهه توضحهه نقطة التوجيه الثانية . والله المستعان


----------



## ابايحي (17 مارس 2008)

الف شكر بس ماني قادر انزل الملفات


----------



## شوشوشر (18 مارس 2008)

ارجوكم يا جماعة البرنامج مش بينزل


----------



## hadri (8 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
Merci Beaucoup Akhi


----------



## وائل2222 (12 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (14 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ديار ناظم (15 مايو 2008)

مشكور جدا :15: جدا:13: جدا:78:


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (20 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية البرنامج ممتاز مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## لهون جاف (22 مايو 2008)

شكرأ أخي العزيز تم النحميل بنجاح


----------



## حسااام (23 مايو 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (24 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## توفيق يوسف (25 مايو 2008)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## فراس76 (5 يونيو 2008)

اخي جزاك الله خير على هذا النفس الطيب.............


----------



## فراس76 (5 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذا النفس الطيب.......


----------



## الفازع (16 يونيو 2008)

*كل مساح يريده*

:16::16:هو اية


----------



## محمد الفجال (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hsnagha (16 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك فعلا برنامج رائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (19 يونيو 2008)

الاخ / عدنان ابراهيم


شكرا لك على برنامجك القيم وشكرا لك على رحابة صدرك مع اعضاء المنتدى.

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (19 يونيو 2008)

الاخ /
مفتاح العريبي

كيف حالك

فائز العريبي


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (19 يونيو 2008)

اشكر الجميع على ردودهم الأكثر من رائعه 
كما انني ارحب بكل الأعضاء الجدد وما تواجدنا هنا إلا لتقديم المساعده

اشكر الجميع والقائمين على الموقع على ما يقدمونه من معلومات اكثر من رائعه

اخوكم / عدنان ابراهيم


----------



## ابومحمدعمر (20 يونيو 2008)

ارجو يااخي المساعدة في كيفية فك الملفات الى ملف واحد


----------



## ابومحمدعمر (20 يونيو 2008)

يا جماعة انا عضو جديد وارجو منكم توضيح كيفية فك الملفات الى ملف واحد وشكرا


----------



## ابومحمدعمر (20 يونيو 2008)

*تحويل الاحداثيات*

:17:
ارجو شرح كيفية فك الملفات الى ملف واحد


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## الفازع (21 يوليو 2008)

:16:المفيد لكم اسأل الله لى ولكم التوفيق
مع تحياتى


----------



## الفازع (21 يوليو 2008)

:33:انتظروا الافضل مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع برامج أروع انشاء الله 
الدعاء لنا ........


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (24 يوليو 2008)

حسام الدين سعد قال:


> عند الضغط على ايقونة Geocalc تظهر رسالة خطأ فى المسار
> ارجو من سيادتكم بيان سبب هذه المشكلة وكيفية علاجها
> ولكم جذيل الشكر


 
وأنا كذلك أعاني من هذه المشكلة فما الحل جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد مصطفى رجب (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ...
شكراً لك اخى عدنان ابراهيم على هذا البرنامج ، ولكن ارجو منكم ان توضح لى كيفيه عمل هذا البرنامج حيث انه لا يتم فتحه وتظهر لى عند الضغط على ايكونه الكره الارضيه تظهر لى نافذه About و ايضاً Error . 
ولكم جزيل الشكر....


----------



## يقظان القيسي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيكم 
مع التقدير
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي 
العراق


----------



## sandocan (24 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سيد ياسر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

احيييك على الشرح الوافي يا اخ عدنان


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات والبرنامج قيد التحميل


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (29 نوفمبر 2008)

تم تحميل الملف ولاكن عندما تم فك الضغط عن الملفات في ملف واحد وتم الضغط على ايقونة الكرة الارضية 
وجد انها لاتعمل وشكرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
مجهود رائع فعلا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## sindyfaisal (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج ...والله يوفقك ..


----------



## علي فؤاد (7 يناير 2009)

الاخ عدنان نشكرك علي هذا البرنامج الرائع حقا كما نشكر ادارة المنتدي علي هذا الجهد الوافر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة ولكن عندي استفسار وارجو الرد عليه لانه مهم بالنسبة لي جدااااااااااا
انا البنامج شغال عندي نقطة نقطة ولكن عندي ملف شماليات وشرقيات واريد تحويله مرة واحده بدلا من تحويل كل نقطة علي حده وجربت قائمة help
ولكن لم اتمكن ارجو ايضاح تلك الخطوة لو تكرمت


----------



## odwan (8 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التجربة


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (26 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## emademy69 (27 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي الشرح الوافي للبرنامج وانا حاليا اعمل به ونتمني منك المزيد


----------



## sabryano (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## oliloloiol (28 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## oliloloiol (28 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (28 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
تنويه بسيط اولا الدرجات ثانيا الدقائق ثالثا الثواني
انت ذكرت الترتيب ليس دقيقا الدرجات الثواني الدقائق


----------



## mohamed el safty (31 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## ROUDS (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (1 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## sur_jeh (17 فبراير 2009)

من مات ولم يجاهد ولم تحدثة نفسة بالجهاد مات ميتة جاهليىة


----------



## حارس المصري (17 فبراير 2009)

لدي مشكلة في تنزيل البرنامج رجاء من الأخوة الذين نجحوا بأنزال البرنامج أن يتم رفعة برابط واحد فقط


----------



## محمدالشبروي (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدالشبروي (18 فبراير 2009)

واليكم تحميل البرنامج مرة اخرة
http://rapidshare.com/files/1994872...575___1581___1583___1575___1579___1610__.html


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (18 فبراير 2009)

*...........**مشكور**.................. ...................**مشكور**............ 
....**مشكور.........مشكور**.......... ............**مشكور.......مشكور**..... 
..**مشكور..... ..........مشكور**...... .........**مشكور............... مشكور**..... 
..**مشكور**..... ....................**مشكور ......................... .....مشكور**..... 
....**مشكور**... ......................... .......................... .....**مشكور**....... 
......**مشكور**. ................ **محمد الشوربجي**.....................**مشكور**..... 
.........**مشكور**.............**.............**.....**...**.................. **مشكور**....... 
............ **مشكور..................**...................**............مشكور** ...... 
............ ...**مشكور................... ................مشكور**......... 
............ ......**مشكور............... ............مشكور**........ 
............ .........**مشكور............ .......مشكور**........... 
............ ............**مشكور...........مشكور**................. . 
............. .....................**مشكور** .......................*​


----------



## جميل جادو (25 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ عدنان أبراهيم لقد جربت البرنامج وهو أكثر من رائع ولكن لدي أستفسار وهو للبلاد التي ليس لديها(datum) كيف يتم التحويل أرجو المساعدة في ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ali awad1987 (28 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
خير الناس انفعهم للناس 
الدال علي الخير كفاعله فمابالك بفاعله


----------



## ali992 (28 مايو 2009)

* جزاك الله خيرا...............*


----------



## mohtaseb (28 مايو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## هانى عامر (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (29 مايو 2009)

*اتمنى الفائدة للجميع*

اتمنى الفائدة للجميع

اخوكم : عدنان ابراهيم


----------



## abdolla1978 (30 مايو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## falconsky2008 (30 مايو 2009)

ياريت مشكورا يا أخ عدنان تشرح بوضوح أكتر كيفية فك الضغط عن الثلاث ملفات وعمل ملف واحد ولك شكرى الجزيل وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (3 يونيو 2009)

الاستاذ عدنان ابراهيم 
البرنامج شامل وممتاز ولكن لي طلب بسيط هو وضع شرح بسيط على كيفية عمل البرنامج


----------



## عزت محروس (3 يونيو 2009)

اخى برنامج اكثر من رائع 
فجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد رواقه (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع=================:63:


----------



## medo shabolla (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا غالي

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramikhaski (1 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم أرجو منك أن تقوم برفعة على موقع أخر ....انا بحاجة كبيرة للبرنامج ...وربي يزيدك من نعيمو ويكون في ميزان حسناتك ..أشكرك مقدما على كل جهد قمت وستقوم به . . ولك ولكل انسان صادق مني أطيب التحيات ..أخوكم في الله أبو الريم


----------



## sakkaf20 (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على قناه كراميش والبرنامج الحلو


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## MOAIYED (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ياعزيزىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aree_79 (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## haffar (15 فبراير 2010)

برنامج ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عوض الدراق (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم فين البرنامج؟؟؟؟ من فين انزله؟؟؟


----------



## mohie sad (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hesham852001 (6 أبريل 2010)

*خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه

وجزاك الله والقائمين على الموقع كل الخير*​


----------



## the legand (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا سعيد باشتراكي معكم في المنتدي
واني اريد ليسب يظهر لي الاحداثي ورقم النقطهفي مكانها


----------



## the legand (7 أبريل 2010)

الاحداثي في جدول عفوا


----------



## tamllema7k (25 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا لكم


----------



## alygan (20 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khalid tawfig (20 يونيو 2010)

تم تنزيل البرنامج من فترة ولكنة نسخة تجريبية .
اذا امكن ان تنزل معة كراك


----------



## abdo_m07 (20 يونيو 2010)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم

شكرا لكم كثيرا

انا جديد على الموقع واعجبني كثير واحب اتعرف عليكم واتواصل معكم لاني اعمل في نفس المجال:20:


----------



## mohamedazab (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## anassami (8 يوليو 2010)

*أين البرنامج أخواني*

أرجو وضع البرنامج


----------



## منصور محمود ج (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (12 يوليو 2010)

thanks​


----------



## areenoh (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على البرنامج


----------



## ashraf serag (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شاكر اخى الفاضل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zakaria boutriq (27 أكتوبر 2010)

merci boucoup pour ce logiciel


----------



## hasanraselghol (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohsen0977 (13 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## agc2010 (23 يناير 2011)

ok ok ok


----------



## memo110 (31 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز .


----------



## كبل (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جزاك اله كل خير


----------



## achourid (24 مارس 2011)

أين البرنامج


----------



## عبدالله ناجع (25 مارس 2011)

مشكور الله يحفظك ويحفظ كل المشرفين على المنتدى


----------



## خميس الزاوى (20 يوليو 2011)

مشكورا ااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الرسام الصغير (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج 
جارى التحميل


----------



## falehffb (21 يوليو 2011)

thank


----------



## دموع الاحزان (21 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## كبل (21 يوليو 2011)

مشسششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكوررررررر


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور ياالغااااااااااااااااااالي


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس عدنان 
بعد اذن حضرتك شرح باللغه العربيه لكيفية العمل على البرنامج وقوائمه لا ن help 
باللغه الانجليزيه


----------



## الرسام الصغير (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## alfys (19 يوليو 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alfys (19 يوليو 2012)

thanxxxxx


----------



## mohammed samomi (5 أغسطس 2013)

Thank


----------



## ibrahem fathy (28 مارس 2015)

*استفسار مهم*



mohammed samomi قال:


> Thank



السلام عليكم جميعا 
أنا عايز أعرف كيفية تحويل احداثيات تم رصدها بالموبايل من برنامج gps بالدرجات والدقائق والثواني الى احداثيات xyz لكي استخدمها كمعطيات لجهاز التوتال ستاشن للتعامل معها أرجو الإفادة وعدم التجاهل وشكرا


----------

